# Get Back Our Avatars!



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

My fellow HobbyTalkers,

I have sent a message to the HobbyTalk "Contact Us" link I posted on the Modeling Forum. It's concise and polite, hopefully it gets the point across. I suggest that anybody who's unhappy with having lost their avatar send something similar - in fact, I don't care if this message just gets copied and emailed with the sender's signature:

To Whom It May Concern,

Over the past week the avatars of the HobbyTalk members on all the forums have ceased to function. I am writing to request that the problem be corrected on your end, or for information about any solution to the problem that the HT members can apply to their own accounts. Thank you for your attention.

Sincerely,

Mark McGovern

Let's see if this gets a rise out of the current HobbyTalk owners.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Folks,

Another HobbyTalk member just found a new email address for the current HT owner:
Admin Name: CHRISTOPHER CARUK
Admin Organization: MARTINGALE INTERNET TECHNOLOGIES
Admin Email: [email protected]

I suggest sending your message to this address as well.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Would this also be applicable for trying to get access to the Adult Forum? I've tried many times over the last 5 years to PM the Forum Guru through established channels and every request has gone ignored.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Probably. But there's been a new development. Check out the "Dear HobbyTalk Community Member" thread at the top of the main forum page.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like we have the avatars back!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yup! Philip, username "vs-Admin", was listening to us over on the Modeling Forum and got his people to solve the problems we've all been having. Finally, we have an administrator who actually administrates! :thumbsup:


----------

